# Informal rides in Cambuslang / Newton Areas



## JosefK (5 Jun 2014)

Hello,

I have recently moved to Newton, near Cambuslang and was wondering if any CC'rs go out for informal midweek or weekend runs, that I could tag along with?

Cheers
Josef


----------



## arranandy (10 Jun 2014)

EK Road Club have a meet on Wednesday. Meet up at Morrisons on Lindsayfield Road in EK at 6.30pm. About 25 miles round the lanes out to Strathaven and back.

Also Royal Albert CC meet on a Tuesday at 6.30pm outside the Bay Horse pub on Bothwell but I'm not sure what routes they do.

There's also "The Bundy" on a Tuesday and Thursday evening


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (10 Jun 2014)

Try the Glasgow Road Cycling Meet Up Group you are always made welcome


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

Get @Pat "5mph" onto it, she'll take you for rides all over the place!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jun 2014)

Ha ha, @Mad Doug Biker the op does not want to tag along at 5mph, me thinks


----------



## JosefK (23 Jun 2014)

arranandy said:


> EK Road Club have a meet on Wednesday. Meet up at Morrisons on Lindsayfield Road in EK at 6.30pm. About 25 miles round the lanes out to Strathaven and back.
> 
> Also Royal Albert CC meet on a Tuesday at 6.30pm outside the Bay Horse pub on Bothwell but I'm not sure what routes they do.
> 
> There's also "The Bundy" on a Tuesday and Thursday evening


 
Cheers I'll consider the Bothwell one!


----------



## JosefK (23 Jun 2014)

Thanks all


----------

